# How do you find out the 90 day bank bill rate?



## jurn (28 March 2006)

Hi,

I went to the investment expo and attended some lectures.
There is something called hybrids. e.g CBAPA
I read the prospectus, but it refers to the "90 Day Bank Bill Rate"

How do you find out what the 90 day bank bill rate is? or is this common knowledge?
 :goodnight 

thanks,
Jurn


----------



## clowboy (28 March 2006)

should be listed in finance section of newspapers (financial review)

If I am right in my understanding in how to read it then it is currently 5.6%


----------



## bvbfan (28 March 2006)

You can also get the 90 bank bill rate from Bloomberg website and from the channel on pay tv
I think Tradingroom also has links where you can get it


----------



## jurn (28 March 2006)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> You can also get the 90 bank bill rate from Bloomberg website and from the channel on pay tv
> I think Tradingroom also has links where you can get it




Sorry, I am a bad website user.. do you know the exact links to get there.

and another question, is the 90 bank bill rate is refering to something different to the news that says the RBA has decided to keep interest rates the same?

anyway, the cafe will have a paper so I'll find out there!   

Jurn


----------



## bvbfan (28 March 2006)

jurn said:
			
		

> Sorry, I am a bad website user.. do you know the exact links to get there.




Try this at SFE
Remember price and yield are inverse.
Also convention states that 100 - price gives you the interest rate of the bill



			
				jurn said:
			
		

> another question, is the 90 bank bill rate is refering to something different to the news that says the RBA has decided to keep interest rates the same?
> 
> anyway, the cafe will have a paper so I'll find out there!
> 
> Jurn





The RBA sets the cash rate which is the basis for calculation/valuation of all other interest rate instruments like 90 day bills, bonds etc.


----------

